# Green Algae taking over! ugh..



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

So I have this algae that is taking over my tank, and has been for a while now..when I had BGA it killed off some of it because it smothered it but now that BGA is gone I am left with just this..This algae propagates so fast that even on some new leaves of my c. spirals gets it before they finish growing ugh..The tank is filled with a lot of Cryptocorynes but i do have a good clump of Rolata that is growing fine..but covered as well..Also I have shrimp in my tank so I cant use an Algaecide..

So my tank is as follows:
~40gal breeder
~2 x 2 t5NO 48" lights on for 10 hrs a day. (the regular T-5's, Lowes fixture with a DIY reflector)
~Co2: 1.5 - 2bps (i just changed it because i just started pressurized CO2)
~EI dosing of KNO3 and KH2PO4 (every day I dose one or the other)
~Flourish Comprehensive once with tank changes (1-2ml)
~40% water changes every week
~PH: as of today 6.8 after a full day of Co2, I will check the nite values soon..
~all other values except Nitrate are usually at 0ppm when I measure them, but haven't done so recently (might do it this weekend when i can make it to Petsmart)
~And I have Fluval 305 canister filter running, plus a power head on the other side of the tank
~Fish Load: 8 Harlequin Rasbora's, 4 brilliant rasbora's, 5 corydoras habrosus, 3 otto's, and a few shrimp.

Here are some pix of this:




























So I am trying to figure out what is the cause of this algae and how do I get rid of it or just SLOW it down..

Thanks!:icon_mrgr

Need any more info just ask..I can't think of any other info I can add.:icon_conf


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

Is your light a t5ho or t5no, what brand?


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

why?
~EI dosing of KNO3 and K2PO4 (every day I dose one or the other)
~Co2: 1.5 - 2bps (i just changed it because i just started pressurized CO2)

No Kh2P04 at all??? whats the fish load?

Read further here


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

livingword26 said:


> Is your light a t5ho or t5no, what brand?


Oh ya I forgot to say T-5NO i guess..there not HO because it is just a fixture I got from lowes to replace my dead on quickly..but have grown to like it ha.



Joraan said:


> why?
> ~EI dosing of KNO3 and K2PO4 (every day I dose one or the other)
> ~Co2: 1.5 - 2bps (i just changed it because i just started pressurized CO2)
> 
> ...


Crap I mean *KH2PO4*, not K2PO4..I do use that. Thanks for the Link I will check it tomorrow when I have some more time to read, its time for bed now. Thanks so much! Oh Joraan you never told me what the other plant in that pic was..the one on the left side of the picture (reddish orange one). Thanks!

~And Why do I dose those? or what, I dont get it..ha
~Fish load hmm..8 Harlequin Rasbora's, 4 brilliant rasbora's, 5 corydoras habrosus, 3 otto's, and a few shrimp.


Also I have a power head on the other side of my tank to increase flow..I forgot to add that.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

to start read the fertilizer sticky. u need to dose kno3 and kh2po4 together. and on the other days dose trace elements if ur following EI.

did u say u had 2 fixtures or just one fixture? to me it looked like u had a 4 bulb setup. without increasing c02 i'd remove one fixture and run with that for the next few weeks to see how things change. manuall remove as much algae as u can and create a healthy environment for plants. that is the ultimate key for not having algae


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Curiosity killed the cat. Wondering what type of algae that is?

Looks like you might have two different kinds growing there: The nice green carpet and then it appears there may be some hair or staghorn mixed in.

I do rather like the look of the green variety.


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

Not sure what type of algae that is, sorry, but just FYI I use excel as an algaecide in my 36g bowfront that has a bunch of amano, cherry, bamboo shrimp, and pigmy cories, all of which I heard are sensitive to it. I just turn the filter off, put it in a syringe and spray it all over the infected areas (using the dose recommended post water change) and it has never once NOT killed staghorn, bba, or hair algae. I just use a net and swat away any shrimp that go in the general vicinity to keep them out of a death-cloud of excel... but to be honest, I've become lazy lately and go to play skyrim while waiting for my 20 min filter off time before I start it back up and see right away all my little fish and shrimp clamor all over the dosed plants and already start nibbling on stuff and haven't had a death yet.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

tbarabash said:


> Not sure what type of algae that is, sorry, but just FYI I use excel as an algaecide in my 36g bowfront that has a bunch of amano, cherry, bamboo shrimp, and pigmy cories, all of which I heard are sensitive to it. I just turn the filter off, put it in a syringe and spray it all over the infected areas (using the dose recommended post water change) and it has never once NOT killed staghorn, bba, or hair algae. I just use a net and swat away any shrimp that go in the general vicinity to keep them out of a death-cloud of excel... but to be honest, I've become lazy lately and go to play skyrim while waiting for my 20 min filter off time before I start it back up and see right away all my little fish and shrimp clamor all over the dosed plants and already start nibbling on stuff and haven't had a death yet.


 
this is grea but if u solve the root cause. you won't have to do it continually


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

Okay I will try to reduce the light some and I just reduced my photo period also..So we will see if it works..well the other type of algae is not my concern because i can control it to an extent but this green algae is just killing me! Oh ya I remember people using excel in there tanks with shrimp, but I am trying to get to the root of the cause so it wont come back...SO i got a few things I need to try now..thanks so much you all!

Ya the green stuff i dont mind if it was controlled and NOT TAKING MY TANK OVER AHH!


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

Lil update:
Well..Seems that increasing the CO2 (since I finally got a drop checker) and dropping the light photo period seemed to help some, but it is still reproducing even on fast growers like Sunset Hygo and Hornwort (yes even on this!). I got a new light today that I think I am going to fix and let only half of it run for most the photo period and the other half only on for about 4 hours. It is t-5 HO x 4 to replace my old and crappy looking t-5NO x 4 fixture. So I know it is probably not the best to add more light, but maybe with a smaller photo period of strong light will help. Also haha and I went out and got 2 real SAE's from this local guy, they are helping but ...ya still growing, but seems to be slowing. I don't want them to be the main reason this is going away, just an extra helper is always good..If this increases the algae I guess I will just have to change back to the old fixture and keep the other one til I can control this..


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks like Green Beard. 
Excel and hydrogen peroxide will probably help. 
After you get it to die back its easier to keep in check with a proper regimen. 

Try to increase your co2 and also increase the surface ripple so you don't gas your fish. 
But make sure you are around to notice signs of stress in the fish as you do it - you wouldn't want to gas them all to death. 

Going from t5no to t5 ho is a huge leap in light output and at a very bad time, you're trying to get everything balanced and you just threw what you might have worked for way out of whack!


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

sketch804 said:


> ~Flourish Comprehensive once with tank changes (1-2ml)


Too little!

Seachem's conservative recommendation is 1ml/10G weekly, 2-4x what you're dosing.

EI is more fert heavy. Converting EI's recommendations from CSM+B to Flourish based on iron content, that would be about 10ml of Flourish every time you add KNO3; about *20x* what you're dosing. Wouldn't be surprised if your plants have some severe iron/trace deficiencies that are holding them back, while the algae alone flourishes.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

I can only quote one thing on my phone but ya i know the upgrade of lights is prolly not the best idea but i did cut the photo period once again..running only 2 tubes for 8 hrs and the other 2 for only 4hrs a day...if my algae gets worse than i will switch back..but this light was too good of a deal to pass up..a 230 doller savings haha! So we will see on that..



DarkCobra said:


> Too little!
> 
> Seachem's conservative recommendation is 1ml/10G weekly, 2-4x what you're dosing.
> 
> EI is more fert heavy. Converting EI's recommendations from CSM+B to Flourish based on iron content, that would be about 10ml of Flourish every time you add KNO3; about *20x* what you're dosing. Wouldn't be surprised if your plants have some severe iron/trace deficiencies that are holding them back, while the algae alone flourishes.


Now for my dosing..well i switched my dosing reguiment..i dose kno3 and kh2so4 at the same time now 3x a week and i dose like 2ml+ of flourish 3x a week also...so i upgraded that..and i will be getting some csm+b fert soon but i am just using flourish for now until i can order that..ive spent enough right now and i want to use up my flourish befor i buy another fert..but its almost out..so ya i might upgrade dosing again soon. Also every once and a while i do dose with flourish iron..like once a week or so..thnx for the info everyone! I hope i can kick this stuff!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Spot treat the wood with Excel with the pumps off. Turn back on after 15 min. Clip affected leaves. Order CSM+b and/or Millers from GLA. Can you just run your 2 outside bulbs? Invest in a new toothbrush and use yours on this.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Spot treat the wood with Excel with the pumps off. Turn back on after 15 min. Clip affected leaves. Order CSM+b and/or Millers from GLA. Can you just run your 2 outside bulbs? Invest in a new toothbrush and use yours on this.


Well i dont own any excel at the moment, never had a reason to have any..i gota toothbrush that i do use to get rid of the staghorn algae, and for the moment it is sort of unde control..green bush algae is my main problem but it seems to be geting somewhat better, though i gota give it a week to see the real effect...ya i can run 2 bulbs only but i believe that it will be too little light for my fine leaved plants..thats why i only have all four only running for a few hrs now..but i will cut it back if i see no change..yup i am about to order some of that next time i get paid in a couple weeks..come to the conclsion that i need csm+b as opposed to flourish comprehensive...and i did a MAJOR trimming of all effected leaves..jus too many ugh..

thanks chad for the advice! You got a nice tank in your journal! Gives me some inspiration ha!


----------

